# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Jansenson

## Kal-El

Bueno...

Este post es simplemente para decir que la presentacion de Norberto Jansenson, en el Paseo La plaza, ha sido sencillamente ESPECTACULAR...

Desde el ingreso a la sala (con una tenue neblina que la invadia), pasando por la ambientaciòn de su charla, las experiencias y el final...

En este caso si, una imagen vale mas que mil palabras...

Como èste nos va introduciendo en ese mundo plagado de sensaciones e historias mitologicas (y reales), sin dejar de lado el excelente sentido del humor.

Algo tambien sorprendente...el juego del rompecabezas con un final digno de destacar dada la candidez y compas de sus palabras.

Otra cosa...que quizà no se me habia ocurrido...no utilizo en ningun momento la palabra "profano" (que desde ya esta bien empleada, pero suena mal), sino, "esceptico"; que si bien no encuadra en la definicion correcta, intentare adoptar.

En fin, no se puede poner todo aqui. Simplemente es para que la proxima vez, aquellos que no tuvieron la posibilidad...no se lo pierdan.

----------


## Magia21***

Amigo vos que sos de Argentina ¿no sabes si tiene una escuela? tipo fumanchu :s  

graciasss

----------


## Kal-El

Si, comenzo a funcionar en Abril de este año...

Te mando un MP...

Un abrazo...

----------


## The Jack

Kal- El por lo que veo estubvo muy bueno!
Hizo "Kundalini" (su Card Rising) :Confused: ??

Si bien me termina pareciendo un poco "meloso" reconozco que ambienta muy bien sus juegos y su show lo que lo hace un grande.



The Jack

----------


## Kal-El

Disculpa que te haya contestado tarde...

El espectaculo consistio en las siguientes presentaciones:

Almas Gemelas
Melancolia
Cita a Ciegas
En camara lenta
Telefono
El sueño de los ases
Los Hilos de nuestra historia
Death Wish
Puzzle
Alquimista
Mei Mei

Presentaciones muy buenas, muy faciles de adaptar.

Un abrazo...Carlos

----------


## AmadeuS

personalmente no me gusta su magia, lo que si reconozco es que sabe ambientar como pocos aunque a veces se hace un poco largo y cargado, en conclusion no me gusta mucho.

----------


## The Jack

Y el show cuanto durò por que 11 juegos con sus presentaciones se me hace como 2 horas no?

----------


## Kal-El

Duro mas o menos, hora y cuarto...hora y media...

Si, Amadeus...convengamos que no es lo mejor de lo mejor...pero dentro de lo conocido es fabuloso... al menos las presentaciones que hizo...

El mas flojo, para mi, en el cual la musica y ambientaciòn aporto todo, el el de tratar de romper los vasos sin atravezarse la mano con el pinche...

El mejor, al menos para mi, donde me permiti participar (sin hacer trampas   :Lol:   :Lol:  ) Puzzle...un juego muy simple con una ambientacion de la p..ta madre que todo el auditorio quedo perplejo, inclusive quien te escribe, habiendo adivinado de ante mano el desenlace...

----------


## The Jack

Si el puzzle esta muy pero muy bueno y como decis muy bien ambientado, armada la historia. Esto es lo que hay que mirarle a Jansenson, entiende que el show debe estar enmarcado, tener un guion, usar la ropa adecuada, los articulos impecables y todo en funciòn del tipo de show que da.
Como dije antes a mi tambien me resulta demasiado personaje y nada de una persona comun.

----------


## quiquem

Hay que tener claro que Norberto tiene algo que muy pocos magos logran y que es muy importante tiene un ESTILO, la persona que va a verlo sabe que clase de mago va a ver , su estilo de magia narrada con una excelente ambientación transforma juegos que hacemos muchos en una experiencia mágica como suele llamarla él distinta, a mi criterio el juego que hace con el rompecabezas es muy bueno, simple y le saca un jugo tremendo lo mismo el que hace con la invisible jumbo...insisto son juegos que conocemos todos pero la gente alucina...me han contado que con el juego del rompecabezas hubo gente que hasta lloró.
aquellos a quienes no les gusta Jansenson los entiendo porque a todos no les puede gustar lo mismo pero hay que reconocer que cuando ves una presentación de Jansenson ves un espectaculo de magia donde incluso el humor esta en función al "efecto mágico" algo que no muchos logran.
Por lo menos esa es mi opinión. Saludos

----------


## AmadeuS

si quiquem el fuerte de el es la puesta en escena, lo cruce un dia en una tienda de buenos aires y el dijo que su fuerte no es la magia, sino la ambientacion, que esta mas que claro en su shows, si bien me parece que lo maneja muy bien, por momentos se vuelve un poco extenso y meloso.

----------


## quiquem

Amadeus decis eso porque sos un tipo duro JAJAJAJAJA a las señoritas y a muchos caballeros su estilo le gusta mucho....en el paseo la plaza habia muchos magos y estudiantes y lo aplaudieron de pie.
Pero claro esta que hay estilos que no le van a todos, y si no te gusta, no te gusta y listo....
pero creo que creando clima el tipo es uno de los mejores...sino comparalo con metamorphosis de Guerra que vimos en Embrujo, no vi a nadie aplaudir de pie.

----------


## Kal-El

*quiquem*:

¿Lo fuiste a ver?...

Yo fui el martes y en realidad ocurrio lo que decis...hubo gente que hasta lloro...y todo el auditorio termino apaludiendo de pie.

De hecho, la chica con quien hizo la experiencia, creo que fue elegida justamente por eso. Obviamente ese hecho ambientaba aun mas el desarrollo. 

En otro hilo, comentaba (no de Jansesnson en particular) de lo embromado que puede ser un juego de estas caracteristicas, dado que se ponen en juego los sentimientos mas intimos y que si no se saben manejar bien, te hechan por tierra el espectaculo (y la posterior prosecusion de la fiesta).

Ese efecto lo hice una vez con el CR (obviamente, con no tanta ambientaciòn) y me ocurrio...por eso solamente lo hago mas chabacano y mechandole algunos gags... y solamente si se da la situacion.

----------


## AmadeuS

si, son gusto, por eso respeto que a otros les guste, y uno no es muy objetivo, se pierde las vista del profano, cuesta verlo de ese modo, con respecto a Guerra que me parece un gran artista, metamorfosis me durmio

----------


## quiquem

kal-el yo no uso ese tipo recursos porque no me gusta meterme en los sentimientos de alguien que perdio a un familiar (en este caso Norberto le pidio a la chica que se deje guiar por su abuelo fallecido) me parece un golpe bajo pero sin dudas el efecto que logras es fenomenal...mas te digo vos lo viste en persona...la gente estaba en llamas de pie aplaudiendo.
la idea me parece incluso muy buena pero yo no seria capaz de hacerlo así, me gusta con mas comicidad que con tanta carga sentimental.

----------


## Kal-El

Es por eso que lo comentaba.

A raiz de eso, hago otro topo de preguntas como ¿Que personaje de ficcion le hubiese gustado ser?. Lo que da para hacer alguna que otra broma al respecto.

----------


## AmadeuS

> kal-el yo no uso ese tipo recursos porque no me gusta meterme en los sentimientos de alguien que perdio a un familiar (en este caso Norberto le pidio a la chica que se deje guiar por su abuelo fallecido) me parece un golpe bajo pero sin dudas el efecto que logras es fenomenal...mas te digo vos lo viste en persona...la gente estaba en llamas de pie aplaudiendo.
> la idea me parece incluso muy buena pero yo no seria capaz de hacerlo así, me gusta con mas comicidad que con tanta carga sentimental.


si, pienso igual que vos, yo disfruto mucho mas asi, un dia vi una combinancion de las 2 que me mato, contaba una historia mientras cortaba un diario como haciendo un truco, y le historia era super emotiva, todo el mundo mudo escuchando, cuando la historia esta llegando al clima que esta todo el mundo por largar un lagrimon, uno grita desde el fondo LIIIISTO
y el mago, bueno sigamos con el show, jajajaj mortal y deja la historia colgada.

----------


## The Jack

Realmente vi el juego en otro show y no se bien que pasò en este. Ahora con el tema de jugar con ciertos sentimientos Eugene Burger dice que esta bien llegar adonde uno quiera si esto es lo que busca pero uno debe estar muy preparado para manejar la situacion ya que es un terreno muy peligroso y puede ser en extremo muy contraproducente.

No se si vieron un video de Derren Brown donde hace una especie de fuera de este mundo con fotos de personas......El espectador debe separar las fotos de las personas que considera positivas de las negativas..... Al final muestra que las ordeno en Personas que hoy estan vivas de un lado y las  que estàn muertas del otro....esto esta filmado en una especie de catacumba en un cementerio y la persona que lo hace queda shockeada (y yo que lo vi tambien....) y la verdad que te deja tan perplejo que no sabes como reaccionar....

----------


## Kal-El

Sin ir mas lejos...¿Alguien vio el programa que se emite por cable (no me acuerdo que canal ni el nombre del tipo [y tampoco si se sigue emitiendo]) sobre Could Reading? (Lectura en frio).

El presentador escoge a una persona (supuestamente, quiero creer) cualquiera del publico y solamente con una pregunta y obviamente ambientando, adivina lo que esta pasando esa persona...¡Y hasta le transmite mensajes desde el "mas alla"!

Eso mas alla (valga la "rebusnancia"   :Smile1:  ) tambien es complicado y jodido...

Por mi trabajo como Captador-Facilitador de Veteranos de Guerra (si quieren despues le explico de que se trata) he participado con psicologos entrenados en Stress Post traumatico que (para contarlo de manera casera) "llevan" al individuo a una determinada situacion, para provocar la descarga emocional y luego lo "traen" nuevamente. Sin hipnosis ni Coul Reading ni nada que se le parezca. Obviamente que tienen sus tecnicas.

Y en un par de casos ha pasado que hubo salido mal, con las consecuencias derivadas del caso. 

Y le comento que es muy jodido presenciarlo...

Por eso, el jugar con ese tipo de cosas, si no se esta preparada para saber el "hasta donde", es mejor tomarlo con calma.

----------


## AmadeuS

yo vi un documental de ese tema, yo creo como dice Ciuro en uno de sus libros, el mago debe tener el deber moral de desacreditar a ese tipo de personas, aqui en mago, dueño del Bazar de magia, se dedico en su momento a desbaratar a este tipo de estafadores, usan todas tecnicas de magia, en una clase con el vimos las tecnicas que usan y algunas son muy interesantes, y algunas muy tramposas, como ponerles camaras en lugares de espera y provocar el dialogo, bueno, no sigo porque nos estamos alejando del hilo del post

----------


## The Jack

Kal-El vi el programa que decis y en TV es demasiado fuerte como para que parezca real aunque para mi el tipo maneja el cold reading muy bien (aunque debe haber preshow seguro). La diferencia que le veo a lo de Jansenson es que la gente que va a su show no creo que este preparada para un golpe asi (en el programa de tv que mencionas el conductor y la gente ya saben de que se trata) y no se si el (Jansenson) lo estara para manejar la situacion, si le sale mal todo su show se cae. 
(vos hablas de algunas experiencias manejadas por expertos que salen mal asi que sabes las consecuencias....imaginate si la tiene que manejar uno no experto). 
El tema del Cold Reading es muy bueno y se puede ir practicando con los espectadores en los juegos y asi sumar experiencia (yo lo he hecho muy poco pero esta bueno) aunque para hacerlo bien hay que leer mucho (hay un monton de libros que hablan al respecto). 


Pd: Despues contate eso del facilitador...

----------


## quiquem

Creo que cualquier efecto que tenga que ver con lectura del pensamiento tiene gran impacto....sin ir mas lejos y con un ejemplo simple les digo que si haces elegir libremente una carta a una persona por la calle y le decis que piense en esa carta que te la transmita y le decis que carta es...en el tipo generas un gran asombro. imaginate lo que logras cuando ni usas las cartas cuando le mostras en un papel escrito lo que el "penso" son cosas notables...sos el mentalista mas grande de la tierra....pero de ahi a evocar un familiar muerto, evocar una situación traumatica...nose ese por lo menos es mi limite...yo no llego a eso prefiero que el tipo que participa se ria  a que llore de emoción, me siento lleno cuando veo la cara del tipo de asombro o que dice un noooooo largo y aplaude y se rie contagiando al resto....son formas de hacer magia y de buscar el camino del asombro.
Estaria bueno que cuentes lo de la ayuda a los ex combatientes.
Saludos.

----------


## Kal-El

Si, *Jack*. Sobre lo de Jansenson. La gente va a ver un espectaculo de magia y no para recibir un golpe asì.

Quizà, como lo expuso *quiquem* 


> "...yo no uso ese tipo recursos porque no me gusta meterme en los sentimientos de alguien que perdio a un familiar (en este caso Norberto le pidio a la chica que se deje guiar por su abuelo fallecido) me parece un golpe bajo pero sin dudas el efecto que logras es fenomenal..."


 y como yo tambien vi el espectaculo y no acote nada al respecto, quedo como que el tipo inducia a...

Pero en realidad, Jansenson, lo que hace es el tipico caso del agujerito en la pared y que tenes que por por el...pero al llegar al otro lado te dice nada mas que alguien viene a darte una cosa...y ahi...en ese punto es donde uno (con todo el rollo previo) piensa en ese alguien... (en el caso de esta chica, en el abuelo)...

Podria haber sido una vaca, y no me cabe ninguna duda que el tipo tiene una salida para eso...lo que tiene o tuvo el espectaculo de Jansenson es que de 300 personas, una...al menos una...piensa en un familiar y el show le sale redondo...

----------


## edukaos

Que bueno que te haya gustado!
La verdad, me gustaría verlo en persona para poder opinar mejor, porque la verdad, lo he visto por la tele y si bien es impecable, no logra llegarme, es decir, no me provoca nada, ni misterio, ni gracia, nada! muy raro....

----------


## Kal-El

*edukaos*:

Te perdiste el resto de los juegos...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo que presento fue nada mas y nada menos que lo que hizo en "Gran hermano" (acoto que simplemente vi "ese" programa por que iba el), sumandole algunos juegos mas...

Claro, una cosa es verlo por television y otra personalmente...

Aparte se le nota la escuela...(Cuando se lo dije me contesto: "Me gusta que me digan eso"... 

Por si no lo sabias, fue alumno de Rene Lavand. Y si bien Rene es considerado "El poeta de las cartas", el bien podria tener un puestiro como el "Poeta de la magia". 

Quizà es por que son a las 2 unicas personas que conozque que presentan el arte asi, de esa manera...

----------


## edukaos

Seguramente en persona y bien ambientado debe ser otra experiencia... seguro...
yo sólo lo vi ahi, en "ese" programa y primero pensé que era un cura que les estaba dando un sermón.
Pero René.. . por favor! al margen de su técnica, las historias y la forma de manejar las situaciones, la garra, la fuerza con la que habla... es tremendo no me los compares! jeej
Ojo que no es una critica ehhh?? es un opinión, es lo que a mi me pasó...
Pero yo hace poco fuía a ver a Emanuel!   :Oops:   jaja, asi que de qué me quejo...

----------


## letang

Yo sólo he visto la actuación para Gran Hermano y me pareció espectacular! genial. El tío lleva un ritmo increíble y tiene una oratoria espectacular.

Ahora le acabo de ver haciendo el juego del Dado Explosivo y lo presenta de maravilla. Un juego que los magos infantiles lo sacan como una chorradita para rellenar hueco lo presenta magistralmente.

He visto a René en directo y a Jansenson en vídeo, y me quedo con Jansenson.
La verdad es que he visto a René hace poco, en una etapa que ya no es la más "apropiada", quizá si lo hubiera visto en otra época lo apreciaría de otra manera.

Con René llegué a emocionarme especialmente en dos momentos durante algunas historias, (y una de ellas fue sólo hablada, sin magia) pero en ocasiones las historias eclipsaban la magia.
Con Jansenson lo veo más nivelado, la charla está a la altura de la magia sin eclipsarla, y me encantan sus manejos (por lo que vi en aquel Gran Hermano, insisto).

----------


## AmadeuS

> Yo sólo he visto la actuación para Gran Hermano y me pareció espectacular! genial. El tío lleva un ritmo increíble y tiene una oratoria espectacular.
> 
> Ahora le acabo de ver haciendo el juego del Dado Explosivo y lo presenta de maravilla. Un juego que los magos infantiles lo sacan como una chorradita para rellenar hueco lo presenta magistralmente.
> 
> He visto a René en directo y a Jansenson en vídeo, y me quedo con Jansenson.
> La verdad es que he visto a René hace poco, en una etapa que ya no es la más "apropiada", quizá si lo hubiera visto en otra época lo apreciaría de otra manera.
> 
> Con René llegué a emocionarme especialmente en dos momentos durante algunas historias, (y una de ellas fue sólo hablada, sin magia) pero en ocasiones las historias eclipsaban la magia.
> Con Jansenson lo veo más nivelado, la charla está a la altura de la magia sin eclipsarla, y me encantan sus manejos (por lo que vi en aquel Gran Hermano, insisto).


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Con todo el respeto del mundo, pero Jansenson no le llega ni a los talones a Rene.

----------


## letang

Ten en cuenta que tú como argentino habrás visto actuaciones de René de todas sus épocas.
Yo sólo he visto algún que otro vídeo por Youtube (y de épocas no muy lejanas) y una sola actuación en directo, hace unos meses en Almusaffes.

Opino por lo que he visto. Si opinara por la "opinión general" me sería mucho más fácil decir que prefiero a René, porque sé que así tengo respaldo.
Pero me gusta opinar por las cosas que he visto y conozco, y no valorar por lo que valoran los demás, que es lo que suele suceder.

También hay veces que tengo una opinión negativa de un mago por lo que he visto por la tele, pero dejo el beneficio de la duda hasta verlo en directo. Es lo que me pasó con Blake. No me había gustado casi nada de lo que le había visto por la tele, en cambio fui a ver un espectáculo suyo en directo, y cambió mi imagen sobre él radicalmente, me pareció fantástico.

----------


## AmadeuS

esta bien, es tu opinion y es respetable, no la comparto pero eso no quiere decir que yo tenga la verdad, solamente que yo siento que Janseson hace mas humo que magia, y rene me transporta, pero como te dije son visiones distintas,  :D

----------


## edukaos

Por eso decía... es cuestión de gustos...
a mi en cuanto a cartomagia, historias y personalidad, no hay con qué darle a René. En cuanto a una onda más cómica y plagada de buenos juegos e historias, por supuesto Tamariz!
Pero yo lo que digo es que Jansenson no me llegó, es más, me lo creo más de Cris Angel que sea un místico que de Jansenson... no sé el pelado me pareció ya tranquilo en exceso, me aburrió como hablaba, me parece demasiado tierno... jeje
Igual volvemos a lo mismo, yo opino porque esto es un foro y para eso estamos, pero ni tengo la verdad absoluta ni me gustan las mismas cosas que al resto de los mortales (gracias a dios!)  :shock:

----------


## swaze

> Pero yo lo que digo es que Jansenson no me llegó, es más, me lo creo más de Cris Angel que sea un místico que de Jansenson... no sé el pelado me pareció ya tranquilo en exceso, me aburrió como hablaba, me parece demasiado tierno... jeje


SI de algo acusan constantemente de algo a Jansenson es de "pelado" y de romántico. personalmente solo lo conozco de los vídeos de Youtube pero me río mucho con ellos (quizás también por otras personas que salen en ellos)

En cuanto a René es otra de los grandes para mi.

----------


## quiquem

Yo creo que la opinión de Letang es válida precisamente porque el se expresa desde la actualidad, para nosotros el Sr Rene Lavand es como una bandera, algo asi como el Maradona de la cartomagia, y es dificil comparar a Rene con cualquiera porque para muchos de nosotros es el mas grande, sus historias y su tecnica no se comparan ni se discuten, es como querer comparar a Piedrahita con Juan Tamariz....yo he visto los nada por aqui pero no se me ocurriria compararlo con Juan....si bien desde la actualidad podria decir que he visto cosas muy lindas en nadaxaqui no podria decir que sean mejor que Tamariz o Ascanio, simplemente entender que para gustos hay como colores.
Para mi en cartomagia por lo menos en Argentina, René por lejos.

----------


## AmadeuS

es cierto eso, se valora mucho la trayectoria tambien, igual a mi Rene me sigue transportando a otro mundo al igual que Tamariz, eso es magia para mi

----------


## The Jack

Todas las opiniones son vàlidas. La crìtica tiene que ver con los gustos como dice Quiquem. 
Jansenson presenta muy bien sus juegos, los juegos son buenos, a la gente (profanos) les gusta (en general), se nota que ama la magia y la entiende del modo que la expresa. No se y no creo que este en un nivel comparable a Renè Lavand, Tamariz u otros pero creo que hasta el sabe que no esta en ese nivel. Creo que todos o la mayoria coincide en que su gran contra tiene que ver con una exageracion de personaje romàntico y mistico de la magia, como que le falta ser màs humano. Lo digo en el sentido de bajar mas a expresarse como una persona mas, no estar tan distante, su vestimenta, su postura, sus formas de expresarse estan muchas veces muy lejanas a las personas y para mi (esto es muy personal eh!) el mago nunca deja de ser una persona, misteriossa tal vez, divertida, extravagante, bizarra, pero en el fondo es alguien que te habla o vive cosas como todos los demás.
Un amigo que lo conoce personalmente el otro dia me dijo algo que me cierra mucho con esto que mencionaba  "lo que le pasa a Jansenson es que el personaje parece que se devoro a la persona".
En cuanto a Renè Lavand solo puedo decir que me hice mago por el. En mi casa se veia un programa de Tango (que yo odiaba) y cuando estaba el me quedaba tieso. En vivo lo habrè visto unas 10 veces y hasta estuve en una conferencia sentado frente a el. No hay un mago que haya visto en vivo que me diga que estubo en una partida de jugadores  y tramposos que le crea pero a el si( y a los que vi en video le creo al 1%). Es una persona que impone un respeto desde el escenario como nadie y bah! los que lo vieron saben de que hablo!!!


No pregunten por que la rosa!!! la rosa esta!!!


The Jack

----------


## AmadeuS

si lo que decis de jansenson es asi, las veces que me lo cruce, habla como si estuviera todo el tiempo haciendo un personaje, y pone una distancia muy grande con todo el mundo

----------


## quiquem

Amadeus vos que estubiste con Patrick Page, Aldo Colombini, Topas o Henry Evans decime si son tipos que pongan distancia como Jansenson o son tipos que te acercas y podes charlar....y mira que estos tipos son grosos eh? en realidad me guio por lo que contaron vos y SI66 en otro lado.

----------


## AmadeuS

Son todos muy sociables, te hacen sentir muy comodo, muy cercano, y sobre todo cuando lo vi a Tamariz, te hace creer que es amigo tuyo, son grandes

----------


## The Jack

Quiquem, si bien no me preguntaste a mi solo te agrego que ese es el punto del comentario que me hicieron de Jansenson.

----------


## quiquem

the jack en realidad la pregunta que le hice a Amadeus buscaba reforzar tu comentario apoyando tu opinión, saludos

----------


## The Jack

Gracias Quiquem, taba dormido cuando lo escribi.  :D 


The Jack

----------


## AmadeuS

> Gracias Quiquem, taba dormido cuando lo escribi.  :D 
> 
> 
> The Jack


jajajajaja

----------


## Kal-El

*The Jack*: ¿Sabes que si?...analizandolo tenes razon con la apreciacion...el personaje se devoro a la persona...

Ojo, no quiero contradecirme, pero tambien va mucho en la personalidad de cada uno y cada uno ajusta su magia tambien a su personalidad.

Hago una comparacion con otro gran maestro (no de magia) que es el Sensei Nestor Varze.

Cuando comence a practicar con el (alla por el 76-77) decia que debiamos adecuarnos al arte y no el arte a nosotros...A ver...como lo puedo explicar...

Por ejemplo, existen distintas posturas y tecnicas que exigen patear a determinada altura...si asi no lo hacemos, puede (puede...) ser igualmente efectiva, pero alli es donde se desvirtua la tecnica, la prestancia, la belleza de la armonia del arte...se entiende? Y yo me exigia por hacerlo correctamente...ojo que en esa epoca tenia 14 o 15 años y tenia compañeros de 50 y 60 a los cuales se les exigia exactamente igual.

Tiempo despues cuando volvi del servicio militar...yo no era el mismo y ante esa exigencia miraba de reojo y le decia "dejate de j.o.d.e.r"...bueno, no se si se eniende...

A lo que quiero llegar es que muchas veces dada nuestra personalidad, las exigencias del arte pueden provocar un cambio radical en nosotros y todo depende de como uno lo encare.

Con la magia supongo pasa lo mismo. Pero que pasa.  

No tomen a mal lo que les voy a decir, pero los argentinos somos como somos, un poco agrandados, un poco rebeldones, un poco cachivaceros y recontra jodones y cuando encontramos a alguno (conocido o no) que se sale un poco de nuestra normalidad solemos decir "¿Y este a quien se comio?

Con mis amigos...amigos...llevamos mas de 35 o 40 años de conocernos (como por ejemplo mis 2 compadres) ¿Y que pesarian ellos si despues de haber compartido peleas, salidas, jodas, borracheras y demas...se encuentren con que uno cambio radicalmente hasta su forma de pensar...de ser y demas...

No se. Creo que me fui al carajo pero espero que hayan entendido.

Si no..."A la hoguera!!!!"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ustari

hoy fui a ver el espectaculo de Jansenson.. fui con mi papa, a el le encanto.. a mi me gusto mucho pero no me parecio de lo mejor para nada.... no son trucos muy sarpadoss.. claro, pero el pone muchisimo enfasis en la narracion y en la puesta en escena.. y el que mas me gusto fue el de los numeros, y el de los vasos con los pinches !

----------

